
Browser Functions: A new serverless platform using Web Browser execution engines - xentred
https://medium.com/@richardyoung00/browser-functions-a-new-serverless-platform-using-web-browser-execution-engines-31d2293e650b
======
PretzelFisch
Isn't this where node.js came from the same kind of use the code on the server
your using on the client?

~~~
xentred
node.js might use JavaScript on the server, but it's not the same code as
front-end (different API)

